# Nebulizer



## robertpallson (May 18, 2011)

I just purchased a nebulizer(Aroma-Ace from Diffuser World). I'm trying to find out whether I'm supposed to be using essential oils at full strength, or if they are supposed to be diluted with something. I tried emailing Diffuser World twice, but they have not responded.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. :?


----------



## Sunny (May 18, 2011)

I think you are supposed to fill it with water and add a few drops of essential oils to the water. Then the water/oils go into the air. So it is diluted by the water but not by anything else.


----------



## Hazel (May 18, 2011)

I looked at the nebulizer you purchased and it looks like you use the EO at full strength. It mentions snapping in the bottle and turning the nebulizer on. It will disperse the EO into the air. 

Did you get 2 bottles with the nebulizer?


----------



## Lindy (May 18, 2011)

I also recommend putting water in the nedbulizer and adding only a couple of drops of EO to the water.  You don't want to over-dose yourself or your family.  If you have a cat makes sure the room remains open so the cat can leave the room.  Essential oils are toxic to cats as they metabolize the oils differently  leaving the oils to build up in the liver which leads to toxicity very, very quickly...


----------



## Hazel (May 18, 2011)

Wasn't there instructions with the nebulizer? Because when you read the info, it really sounds like you just put your EO in the bottle which came with it, put the top on and snap it into the nebulizer.


----------



## robertpallson (May 19, 2011)

Yes, the instructions just said that the essential oil goes in the bottles. I was just wondering because I went through the entire 15ml bottle of Orange that came with it in just 2 days, on a really low setting.

Now Orange essential oil just happens to be one of the cheaper essential oils out there, so for that it's not such a big deal to go through so much so quickly. But some of the other oils that I purchased were pretty expensive, some so expensive that I could only buy 15ml. I'd hate to think that these expensive oils are only going to last a day or two, that's why I thought that I might be doing it wrong and they need to be diluted.

If I do have to dilute some, do you think water is okay?


----------



## PrairieCraft (May 19, 2011)

Holy Cow.  A whole bottle in two days!  That's nuts.  Isn't there a way you could just put 10 drops or so into the well?  Orange is probably no big deal but there are some EOs that you just wouldn't want that much of in the air.  I have a more traditional style diffuser and use about 10 or so drops and then run it for a half hour here and there.  OK, just looked at this thing closer and it appears there is no well, you have to attach your bottle to it.  Gotta say I don't care for that design at all, it takes away some of the control.  I love to diffuse a blend of grapefruit and peppermint and with a well diffuser you can just put a few drops of each in the well.  With this diffuser you would have to put them in a different bottle to do that.  Boo, frowny face.  How about putting just a little of the EO in another bottle so the machine doesn't have the opportunity to suck up an entire bottle at once.  Or, just run it for 15 minutes at a time a few times a day.

Sorry, for the long rant.  I would be very upset about wasting even a cheap bottle of EO in such a short period of time.  I'm pretty stingy with mine.

As for the water, I would check the instructions.  I seem to remember mine recommending not adding water.  Yours is way different though so who knows but it would really suck to mess up an expensive piece of equipment like that if it's not meant to have water in it.


----------



## Hazel (May 19, 2011)

Did you have the nebulizer running for long periods of time? 15 ml is only half an ounce so that's not a large amount. Although to be fair, I wouldn't want to use up half an ounce in a couple of days, either. I use a diffuser and I only put a few drops on the pad then turn the fan on. I also only leave it on just long enough to disperse the scent and then I turn it off.


----------



## robertpallson (May 19, 2011)

Thank you all for your responses.  

I just got an email from Diffuser World saying not to add anything to the oils. This machine is really powerful, so maybe I'll have to try it on an even lower setting.

Just for the record, do essential oils and water even blend?(You know, _oil and water_) :?:


----------

